

Capitalism vs Communism - cognitvesystem
https://standupforamerica.wordpress.com/2011/04/21/capitalism-v-communism/

======
dijit
We live in an impure capitalistic world, and the communist movements we've
seen have not been communist in the marxist sense.

And talking about these as absolutes has no real value- there are other
social-economic constructs which we must look to instead of jailing us in two
parts based on.. well, nothing.

all the anti-communist propaganda still lives on in the hearts of Americans,
but nobody can say for sure if Capitalism or Communism is objectively better
since we've never actually seen true capitalism or true communism.

(and socialism is another thing entirely).

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Of course its fair to compare the two, by comparing attempts to implement
them. In fact, we'll never be able to compare them empirically any other way.

If its harder to get one right, then its riskier to try it at all. There is
much to learn from the history of attempts to convert.

~~~
dijit
As far as I understand nobody has ever tried to do both right.

"capitalism, but with a few fixes" was always the intention.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
That's all we'll ever by able to try. Cruel practicality gets in the way every
time. That's the point I was trying to make.

